# Knitted & Crocheted girly baby stuff



## Genny (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's a little Bunny Blankie, a baby hat and some little booties with rosebuds on them I made for my new great niece.  
The lighting's not that great on the picture LOL
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=32166663&l=ac9bf632c3&id=1123005145


----------



## Deda (Mar 17, 2011)

Cute!  I want a pair of those booties in my size!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 17, 2011)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## Genny (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks   
I've just started crocheting, but I've been knitting off and on for not quite a year.  It is such a nice stress reliever.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 31, 2011)

Adorable! I can be a great stress reliever - in my case, unfortunately, it's the opposite... :?


----------



## Araseth (May 6, 2011)

Sooo cute! ^_^ I love knitting and crochet, very relaxing before bed.


----------

